# Double pregnancy??!!??!



## Elizabeth Arduini (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a beautiful black mini lop doe and a Black torte buck. I bred them Aug 1st and 2nd as per my vets suggestion after the her first phantom pregnancy. Her previous litter last easter was 7 kits, 2 of which didn't make it. 
She just gave birth to 5 healthy kids at around 6am Labor Day morning. She is a GREAT mom and today they all had milk bellies. 
I noticed when she was laying on her side that there are still baby blips and movement. I had my 16 year old daughter check too and she said the same thing as did my husband. 
She is eating fine, drinking tons of water fine and acting fine and even lets me pet her. I'm not sure what to do and my vet isn't in until Friday and other vets said they don't answer questions or treat "exotics." I'm getting no where. Please help. I love my bunny and am a very small breeder. All my litters so far have went to people who are my friends because I litter train and really work with the bunnies before they leave. They are raised around dogs, large and small, my lion heads and Maine Coon cats. They get companion trained and a little agility and snuggled a lot. I'm at a bit of a loss here. 
I keep my buck and my doe in separate rooms and pens and my does pen is up on a table where as my buck is on the floor and has gates on the doors. They DO NOT get together unless I put her with him. The other rabbits are in hutches on my big front porch and they are separated too. I get them out all separately. I was raised on a farm so I know the deal with bunnies. This has me baffled! Help please. Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## A & B (Sep 3, 2019)

Rabbits have two uterus' so it's possible she's pregnant again. That's rare but possible. I'm not a breeder so I can't offer much more information but good luck to you.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi, it is possible that she'll give birth in a couple days again, I am not a breeder as well but also bred my girl after two fake pregnancies and she gave birth to three kits a few days before due date and three more kits on the actual date. All kits were healthy and she was an amazing mother. As Alyssa said above they have two uterus so it is possible that she still have a few more babies and will give birth in a few days. Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 3, 2019)

Just as Alyssa & Bugs said, they do have 2 uterus' when means they can be pregnant with 2 litters at once. We had this same issue with our cat, though the second litter didn't make it.


----------



## zuppa (Sep 3, 2019)

In my case all six babies did great and they were all healthy and beautiful, but the first three and second three were very different. First three were smaller and coloured and the other three were all white and much bigger. I thought that maybe there was a problem for her as they were so much bigger than the first three. Their father is not big as well so no idea maybe she had bigger rabbits in her line.


----------



## StellaBunny (Jan 24, 2020)

My friend is going through the same thing, don't worry. Not all bunnies do this, but they all survive if it happens.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 25, 2020)

As far as I know that double pregnancy thing is a myth, doesn't happen that way. Although they have 2 uterus horns it's hormones that do the actual work.

It can happen though that kits are born in different development stages (had once a stillborn litter of 16 very different kits). Kits can also be born some days apart, but that's rather rare, without the never forgetting internet repeating any anomaly over and over not many people would have ever heard of it. 
I would say that has more to do with some placenta issues, or whatever. Doesn't matter, there isn't much you can do about it, and I would avoid any stress like a trip to the vet would be for mine.

If there actually are more kits you can take the older/fatter ones out of the nest for a feeding (or about every 3rd if there's a noticeable sice difference or if there are kits that don't get enough) to give the younger ones better chances for a full belly. 

Imho chances are good that what you see is actually her digestion ramping up to 200%, I would give her tons of food, privacy and oppurtunity to exercise when she feels like it (mine get garden time, can't tell if they do much digging after giving birth, but they do a lot before)


----------

